# Terribilis 'Mint' Breeding



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been in the dartfrog hobby for about 3 years now. One of my alltime favourite morphs from the beginning was the terribilis 'Mint'.

About a month ago I had the chance of buying an adult breeding pair. They are absolute amazing frogs and would recommend them to anybody. extremely bold, strong and stunning frogs.

In this topic I plan on keeping you informed on how breeding them goes!

Hope you enjoy!

Some information:
Temp: 23-24°C
Misting: 5-7 times a day (wet cycle)
Misting: 2-3 times a day (normal cycle)
They get fed daily (and yes they eat like machines)

After 3 weeks of having them adjust to their tank I started their first wet cycle. The male started calling like crazy and after only 2 days they had their first clutch!

Female:









Male:









Together:









Clutch (day I took them out) (12 eggs total):









6 of the eggs turned out bad so still have 6 left (5 good ones for sure)


----------



## RayFitz (Dec 17, 2013)

That's awesome! I hope I have similar luck with my Cobalts when they're old enough (and hopefully a pair).

Best of luck. Can't wait to see how the little ones turn out.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Mints are awesome!!
I have oranges ( 2 females). Yours are beautiful, and you`re right nothing
eats like Terribilis.
I was putting some dwarf whites into their tank with a plastic spoon and they were attacking
the damn spoon.

Best of luck with your`s


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The picture of them together is perfect...waiting at the door to be fed.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I only have a couple of juvie mints right now, but I am definitely hoping to breed them in the future. 

They are some of the coolest animals I've ever kept and believe me, I've kept A LOT of awesome animals

Good luck
John


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Were the ones that didn't make it, the ones that have the white side of the egg up in the picture? I just pulled a 17 egg clutch from my orange terrib viv about 2 days ago and the whole clutch had the black sides on top and about half of them rolled over on me when I was moving them so I spent a few minutes flipping them back over to black side facing up like when I had found them.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Out of the maybe 4 clutches I've taken, maybe one egg in whatever number was viable...granted, this is their first year...but amazed at how low the fertility is even with the dusting of Cal.plus, and Vit.A...and how small the eggs are in comparison with azureus...since they are not too different in size at maturity...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Out of the maybe 4 clutches I've taken, maybe one egg in whatever number was viable...granted, this is their first year...but amazed at how low the fertility is even with the dusting of Cal.plus, and Vit.A...and how small the eggs are in comparison with azureus...since they are not too different in size at maturity...



Terribilis tads are a bit smaller than azureus tads too.You wouldn't think so because of the size of the frogs.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

exactly....this is my first opportunity to have a couple of eggs, tads, whatever...I really don't want a lot of tadpoles...as the lady of the...ugh..."house"--someone has to dust, get the tp, etc.--and taking care of tadpoles just is one of those unnamed things over the line...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd be more than happy to take some tads off your hands


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you're on the list...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> you're on the list...


Thankyou


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Congrats to the OP! 

I also just recently had a first clutch from my group and having some tads in the water, let them do their own thing. I took this picture last night, I had a horrid day .. it amazing how seeing a parent transport can change your outlook on the world. I cannot wait to get home to see if he got them into water! 

and then like Judy they are cut off! Although I don't find tads much trouble, terribilis eat a lot.


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait until my Mints are old enough to breed. Our largest was attempting a call the other day, but still way too young to expect much.










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I have to say that the clutch has some problems with mold 
Maybe because the parents only recently started to breed. Hopefully the clutches get better in the future


----------



## JJstrong (Jan 10, 2011)

When my trio laid their first clutch they were all bad as well. Two weeks later they laid 54. Out of that batch 30 survived. As time went on batches were about 90% good.


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

To the OP and other people here commenting, Without derailing the thread too much is it possible to see some pictures of your full set ups?


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I have to say... I've recently changed to lower tanks and most of them are still growing in:

here's an idea of how they look:

Mint









My green lawa tank. Same size but plants are placed different and it gives more depth to the tank. I'm planning on planting the mint take the same way


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

JJstrong said:


> When my trio laid their first clutch they were all bad as well. Two weeks later they laid 54. Out of that batch 30 survived. As time went on batches were about 90% good.


I wasn't expecting too much from this clutch. I knew it was possible going to go bad they'll get better in time, I'm patient 

Nice trio btw!


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Found the second clutch today! They seem to be better but I haven't taken them out yet.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Today I took out a new clutch... found a surprise in the leaf litter. Looks like they laid 3 clutches in 3 weeks time! 

Daddy with eggs in the hut and the clutches:
















Their tank redone:


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Nice work, man! Best of luck on this clutch!


----------



## Destroyer551 (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful frogs and good luck with the clutches.

I'd love to have some but if they can't survive temps above 80, Florida isn't the place to keep them.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Destroyer551 said:


> Beautiful frogs and good luck with the clutches.
> 
> I'd love to have some but if they can't survive temps above 80, Florida isn't the place to keep them.


I bet you could figure something out! They would be worth the effort

John


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a question for you fellow terribilis 'mint' breeders (well, actually more of a scenario that I would like input on):

My pair started breeding a couple years ago, the first 6 or 8 froglets they produced were awesome. Then I went out of town for about a month and when I got back the next group of eggs had probably about a 60% mortality rate and then out of the 12 tadpoles or so I got from various clutches about 40% made it to froglet stage. That was roughly a year ago and they have yet to produce a clutch that makes it halfway through the developing egg stage...

Granted, I've been out of town for the past 6 months, but my significant other was taking amazing care of them, so I kind of feel like he's not at fault...plus they've been throwing bad clutches long before then. I've tried different dusting regimens and giving them a couple different food options that I rotate through, but I have yet to get anything to develop.

Are they just not so good at breeding yet and the first few were flukes?

Is it a vitamin issue maybe...somehow?

I guess I just don't understand how they can go from producing offspring to not...at first I was blaming it on the fact that both myself and my significant other were out of town and so maybe the pet-sitter wasn't on top of things, but now I just have no idea...

The male is about 4 years old and the female right around there as well.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

That is odd, the one thing that comes to mind is that if have not used Repashy Vitamin A, you might give that a try.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

srrrio said:


> That is odd, the one thing that comes to mind is that if have not used Repashy Vitamin A, you might give that a try.


Also, don't forget to throw out supplements after 6 months

Hope they start breeding well soon!

John


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Originally they were on the Herptevite/RepCal supplements, but that was a very long time ago. I've had them on Repashy for about 8 months or so I think...however it doesn't appear that new supplements were purchased during my time out of town.

I guess I just thought it odd that I've seen no improvement in their clutches and was just kind of wondering if anyone else experienced this with terribilis (or any other frog species for that matter).

In the meantime however it looks as though I shall be picking up new supplements >.<.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

A little update, the first tads are in the water!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

MvFrogs said:


> A little update, the first tads are in the water!!


Congrats!!!

John


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

New update on how the mints are doing!

I moved my tanks to another room and the terribilis stopped breeding for a little while. Since 2 weeks they picked up breeding again and I've found 2 new clutches. 1 of them went bad and the other one seems to be good so far!

Here are some pictures 



















My personal favorite pictures:









Tadpoles:


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

What kind of tadpole set up is that ?

~N8


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice, thank you for sharing! Always interesting to hear accounts from different keepers. Several staff members have terribilis as well, although theirs are still raising up.

-Jen


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

nate_88 said:


> What kind of tadpole set up is that ?
> 
> ~N8


Well actually it is a rack to keep screws and such in. I find it very easy to use and the right rack has 30 containers that can be devided in 2 or 3.

So if you want you can keep 30x1 30x2 or 30x3 tads in 1 racks. Of course the tadpoles are then in the same water (but for terribilis that doesn't realy matter). I found this system to be very pleasant and efficient to use. It takes up less space then individual cups. 

At the moment all of the tadpoles have their own container. They are pretty big but because they hold more water I need alot less water changes.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

The terrib tads can be raised communally, they do not cannibalize.
I use a 20 g tall with a large piece of manzanita wood with some leaf litter (mag leaves) and gravel on the bottom, and some java moss. I also use a bubbling stone to help with airation. Raised a bunch this way with no problems. When they come out of the water I pull them and put them in a grow out viv.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cool, great info and suggestions. Hope mine will produce as well.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

How does mortality differ when raised in large groups instead of pairs? 

Samsung GS4


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

morg said:


> How does mortality differ when raised in large groups instead of pairs?
> 
> Samsung GS4


Well I don't think it makes any difference. I just like to raise my tadpoles separately so I can keep a close eye on their development.

Another reason for me is that I use food that makes the water dirty pretty fast... so the more I feed the faster I need to change the water


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I had very few fatalities in communal raising produced over 60 plus juvies in one year, if your water is needing to be changed that often you are feeding way too much. I do not do water changes just add water when the levels get lower.
Too much trouble to raise them separately IME do better raised communally.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Took me a while to update this thread... 
Breeding is still going very well! Around 25 tads are still swimming and the oldest frogs are already 5 months old and fully coloured up!


----------



## Pankake232 (Feb 10, 2015)

wow some really nice looking frogs. Love the minty color. Do they get lost at all with all the green in your viv?


----------

